# Dorico 3.5.10 update is now live



## zolhof (Jul 29, 2020)

Steinberg - Creativity First


Dorico 3.5 Updates and Downloads




www.steinberg.net





The Play mode improvements are exceptional! You can now select notes (even on multiple staves) and the respective instrument tracks will auto-open when you switch to Play mode. This one is huge for me, no more hunting for tracks in a 50+ instrument project. And track heights are finally persisted when switching between modes during the same session, though they are not yet persisted when you close and reopen a project.

Full list of updates and fixes in the release notes.

And a quick heads-up in case Dorico gets stuck at the splash screen after you update (happened to me): just rollback to the previous eLicenser version and run the maintenance tasks. That fixed it for me.


----------



## aria250m (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyone else update to 3.5.1 and have visual elements missing and not displaying properly? Didn't have this problem with 3.5.

Edit: Happening now when I went back to 3.5 so I am not sure what is going on now!

Edit 2: Restarted PC and all is good now.


----------

